# know your area



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you know where the halfway houses are womens shelters , homeless shelters, methadone clinics. 
These areas will become a very dangerous place in a SHTF scenario hell even now they are. 

I also know where the local drug houses are in my area and LEO doing little about it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This made me think of a conversation I once had while working in Corrections. We had a table top discussion once about what to do if a large scale "event" happened, the inference was that this event was world changing and possibly even apocalyptic. About 1/4 of the staff felt it was essential that we open the cells and just let the inmates go versus potentially letting them die of starvation locked in a cage. Some just wanted to keep on running the prison on lock down until the gov't came to help (I know, try not to laugh). About 1/4 were fine with locking the place up and walking away. Rest assured at least some inmates will be set free. Imagine that if you have a prison on your area.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I would also note and avoid extended stay hotels.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> This made me think of a conversation I once had while working in Corrections. We had a table top discussion once about what to do if a large scale "event" happened, the inference was that this event was world changing and possibly even apocalyptic. About 1/4 of the staff felt it was essential that we open the cells and just let the inmates go versus potentially letting them die of starvation locked in a cage. Some just wanted to keep on running the prison on lock down until the gov't came to help (I know, try not to laugh). About 1/4 were fine with locking the place up and walking away. Rest assured at least some inmates will be set free. Imagine that if you have a prison on your area.


That makes total sense, and why I think prisons should be self-sufficient as possible... No work, no food.

What was your take? Lock up, wait, or let loose? I think it would be very hard to have to make that decision...


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

invision said:


> That makes total sense, and why I think prisons should be self-sufficient as possible... No work, no food.
> 
> What was your take? Lock up, wait, or let loose? I think it would be very hard to have to make that decision...


I'm not a LEO (was an MP in the Army many years back). If faced with this decision, I would have to base it on the crime(s) comitted. White colar, "petty"/"victimless" crimes or first time minor offences I'd probably let go. Murders, gangsters & hardened criminals can rot in their cells.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> What was your take? Lock up, wait, or let loose? I think it would be very hard to have to make that decision...


Now days prisons themselves are divided by the type of criminal. It is rare to put a mass murderer in with a guy who wrote too many bad checks. They have everything from white collar day-care to super max prisons. The low security facilities are easy to break out of while the most serious prisons are nearly impossible to break out of, presuming you lock them down before you walk out. If the CO's all just got up and went home, you can bet the minimum security places will empty out quick. Unfortunately a lot of sex offenders end up in those types of facilities.

You also have to consider that no matter the type of facility, these people may have friends that will try and get their family members, buddies or gang leaders out. So in the case we would need to make sure they didn't get out or someone stayed behind to keep the facility secure. Which may not be easy to do with a skeleton crew IF you are still focused on keeping them alive. They would have to be kept in a state of 24hr lock down or all hell would break loose.

I tend to agree with emilnon about who I would release. But hypothetically IF the SHTF and IF the rule of law was gone and IF survival was paramount and IF we were at the beginning of a long hard road to rebuilding civilization; those who were not going to get released would likely meet their fate right then and there. Fortunately I am not in Corrections anymore.

The last CO there would have a lot of food, ammo, guns and gear however.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

BTW there is a thread of considerable length that deals with this subject.. Maybe Naekid can combine these.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Nothing of note within 40 miles of our place, except the County Jail with the weekend drunks. Those folks will be helping the area take care of business when they sober up. 

No problem.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

3 months after we moved to our current rural location, a well known meth dealer moved into a neighboring house. All I can say was that the last few years have been hell. It is why we are moving to a more geographically isolated area ASAP. The LEO's arrested him on so many charges, several times but he is still a free man. 

It definitely gives me pause to think about how something like what we've had to deal with would be WROL.

...shudders...


----------



## redheadedstepchild (Oct 12, 2012)

@ Sentry18 what state did you work, or was it Federal? I'm a CO now. I hate it. These same things cross my mind a lot. I wonder how ling I could keep showing up for work in the SHTF situation. I have a family to protect, I don't want to leave them alone when things get bad, but knowing the risk of leaving offenders unattended to potentially escape and do us harm in the long run isn't a great choice either.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Where I live now is mostly retired people with some adult kids that have moved back home. I don't expect any issues here. my nearest neighbor is 200 yards a way.

However, where I lived before, a small town of about 100, I knew every one, I knew their kids, I knew their dogs, and I knew where the trouble was. One day the old man that lived next to me died, his son rented his place out and it became a party location for larger town kids, cars coming and going at all hours, staying for a few mins then leaving again. I started to think that I had a drug house next to me. 

I had an old style (over the shoulder type) video camera and set it up on a tripod on my back sun porch pointed at the party house. The same day, the county sheriff stopped by to talk (I knew him personally) and we talked for about 10 mins in the front yard.

The next day, the party people moved out and they couldn't rent it out again. I guess word got out. The house was finally sold to nice family.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's a medium security prison in Oshkosh right on highway 41. It has an official capacity of about 1500. Who knows how many might end up in my neighborhood.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Sentry18 what state did you work, or was it Federal? I'm a CO now. I hate it. These same things cross my mind a lot. I wonder how ling I could keep showing up for work in the SHTF situation. I have a family to protect, I don't want to leave them alone when things get bad, but knowing the risk of leaving offenders unattended to potentially escape and do us harm in the long run isn't a great choice either.


I worked for the BOP so I was stationed at a couple different FCI's around the country. I hated it at first but got used to it (or got desensitized to it). After 5 years I got a position as a Deputy Sheriff so I left corrections behind. I have nothing but respect and appreciation for people who work tiers & blocks for a living. It's a hard job that seems to be getting harder all of the time. The general public has no idea how thin the line is between 1000 hardened criminals and them. If they did CO's would get paid 3x as much.



> There's a medium security prison in Oshkosh right on highway 41


I have been there. It is a well built and well designed prison. I think it is medium security so at least there won't be any Hannibal Lector types getting free.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

City people love to dump animals out in the county.
I have wept many times when I did the hard job.


----------



## redheadedstepchild (Oct 12, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I worked for the BOP so I was stationed at a couple different FCI's around the country. I hated it at first but got used to it (or got desensitized to it). After 5 years I got a position as a Deputy Sheriff so I left corrections behind. I have nothing but respect and appreciation for people who work tiers & blocks for a living. It's a hard job that seems to be getting harder all of the time. The general public has no idea how thin the line is between 1000 hardened criminals and them. If they did CO's would get paid 3x as much.
> 
> I have been there. It is a well built and well designed prison. I think it is medium security so at least there won't be any Hannibal Lector types getting free.


I've been in it about 8 years. The longer I'm in the more I hate it..... It's become easier for the offenders to get what they want, and easier for us to end up being sued and in federal court.....


----------



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

damn theres a federal pen 15 miles from my house and a regional jail in our town ha. I guess I just have to hope they go west instead of south.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is an older discussion on prisons when SHTF:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/prisons-after-tshtf-9329/


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

where I live,it seems like there is a prison, jail or shelter every 15 miles, it's not my call but, I'd toss them a bobby pin and say good luck with the locks. 
If they done something to qualify for the big house, why let them out so they can go back in business? there obviously will not be any jobs for them or homeless shelters,soup lines ect. there'll be enough problems with the people who will turn criminal overnight just to survive without worrying about the already trained killers.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Every weekend I watch the drug deals go down in the park across from the studio. At least I know where to get some sinus meds when I need them.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

razorback said:


> Every weekend I watch the drug deals go down in the park across from the studio. At least I know where to get some sinus meds when I need them.


And what have YOU done about it?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tweto said:


> BTW there is a thread of considerable length that deals with this subject.. Maybe Naekid can combine these.





mdprepper said:


> Here is an older discussion on prisons when SHTF:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/prisons-after-tshtf-9329/


Tweto - is that the thread you were thinkin' about?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Fact is...*



RoadRash said:


> Do you know where the halfway houses are womens shelters , homeless shelters, methadone clinics.
> These areas will become a very dangerous place in a SHTF scenario hell even now they are.
> 
> I also know where the local drug houses are in my area and LEO doing little about it.


Fact is, that while there are many drugies who can't keep it together at these places you mention, there are druggies on every street in this country you can, at least until they run out of drugs... be they legal or illegal. If you have ever seen someone detoxing, its not PRETTY, and the ones who don't die from detoxing may very well go crazy on their neighbors.

AND DRUGS, are just a symptom of a moral/spiritual sickness in peoples hearts. After the SHTF we will all be poor and starving and we will see how different "civilized folk" are from those we judge today as riff-raff when their is no rule of law and no infastructure.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Padre said:


> Fact is, that while there are many drugies who can't keep it together at these places you mention, there are druggies on every street in this country you can, at least until they run out of drugs... be they legal or illegal. If you have ever seen someone detoxing, its not PRETTY, and the ones who don't die from detoxing may very well go crazy on their neighbors.
> 
> AND DRUGS, are just a symptom of a moral/spiritual sickness in peoples hearts. After the SHTF we will all be poor and starving and we will see how different "civilized folk" are from those we judge today as riff-raff when their is no rule of law and no infastructure.


 very true Padre. Take me for instance. I have to take around 60mg daily of Oxycontin for my severe back pain. What I need to do is find a natural, available, medicinal herb that will help.

I am saving and scrimping so that I can go for another month without a refill. I have gone with out the meds for a week and the pain was manageable and I did not go wacko!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> very true Padre. Take me for instance. I have to take around 60mg daily of Oxycontin for my severe back pain. What I need to do is find a natural, available, medicinal herb that will help...


Everyone is different but true prepping takes into consideration drug dependencies. Personally my only crutch is coffee, but I went cold turkey once and it wasn't fun, but I have seen others much worse off. I posted a thread some months ago about a protocol for monitoring the members of your group for withdrawal and other psychiatric issues, I think its so important that we know our limits and the limits of those with us, because your life is in your own hands and probably theirs too.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> very true Padre. Take me for instance. I have to take around 60mg daily of Oxycontin for my severe back pain. What I need to do is find a natural, available, medicinal herb that will help.
> 
> I am saving and scrimping so that I can go for another month without a refill. I have gone with out the meds for a week and the pain was manageable and I did not go wacko!


I'm in the same boat with my meds


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> And what have YOU done about it?


I do run them off every chance I get, I do alot of photography sessions in the park =) But I must admit I'm not very intimidating with my camera even though it is a nikon and I have a HUGE lens. Now if DH would just let me go over there with my AR then I could get some stuff done 

I'm sure eventually I'll end up with some trouble while leaving the studio one night. I'm surprised that after 4 years of being up there I haven't already. But everybody gets looked in the eye and my eyes don't dart away.

The biggest dealer in town is the constables son. =(


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Padre said:


> I posted a thread some months ago about a protocol for monitoring the members of your group for withdrawal and other psychiatric issues, I think its so important that we know our limits and the limits of those with us, because your life is in your own hands and probably theirs too.


Could you post the link, please?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> Could you post the link, please?


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/mental-health-drugs-withdrawal-13134/


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

RoadRash said:


> Do you know where the halfway houses are womens shelters , homeless shelters, methadone clinics.
> These areas will become a very dangerous place in a SHTF scenario hell even now they are.
> 
> I also know where the local drug houses are in my area and LEO doing little about it.


I've been in a popular 12 step program for the recovery of alcohahism the last 28 years. We choose to remain anonomyss at the level of press, radio & TV, I know all of those places in my area. I can tell an alcohalic, but I can't tell them much!:cheers:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I contacted a friend and had him print detailed maps of the area for my BOB. 

It was remarkable that the program he used to print out maps was outdated of our area by at least 5-10 years! And this is the DOD!


----------

